# Japy Aquatique 300m - Take 2!



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

It's been something of a saga getting hold of this one. I originally ordered the watch the best part of a month ago, it was duly sent and consequently lost in the post, so this is the replacement (hence the take 2 in the title). It's been well worth the wait though as it's an absolutely superb watch - very distinctive and more than a little bit different. The quality is terrific, the bracelet is incredible being 20mm wide all round and using solid links throughout, including the endpieces which have to be seen to be believed







.

I'll take some more and, hopefully better, pictures when I've got the hang of resizing images with the new photo imaging software that I'm having to use. I recently upgraded my pc (new motherbord, cpu and graphics card) and lost my previous software







.

I'll do my best to answer questions if you have any


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Wow!

Very nice indeed. I remember you mentioning it a while ago but thought we were never going to see it.

I see you went for the girls version instead of the Marine Master
















Looking very solid and not the sort of thing you see down at the chippy on Friday night!

I wonder who got the 1st one


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

That looks a serious piece of kit. Crown guard looks immense!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Paul,

At the risk of looking a right "prat"







can you tell me about this great looking watch.

Is Japy a seperate brand or is it a Seiko etc. I can't say that I'm familiar with this brand.









MIKE..


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Its a rare one.

Have a google for 'Japy Review'


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Cool watch Paul

Love the crown !

Dave


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Congratulations Paul, I know it has been a long time coming - but it really looks the mutts nuts.









The hands travelling under the indices is a nice touch - and if you get tired of wearing it on your wrist you can take out the case, put a chain on it and wear it as a pocket watch









I hope your pleased with it and wear it in good health - look forward to hearing more about it once you have had it awhile.

And of course more Photo's

All the best

Derek


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

LuvWatch said:


> - and if you get tired of wearing it on your wrist you can take out the case, put a chain on it and wear it as a pocket watch


 EXPLAIN?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Mike,

the movement comes in a seperate module so that alternative case styles or dial combinations can be used. Hope this picture explains things a bit better


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

SEE - HE'S FECKIN BROCK IT ALREADY..................


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> SEE - HE'S FECKIN BROCK IT ALREADY..................



























































I thought it was supposed to do that


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks Paul.........I see.........all very clever









Is Japy the maker or is it a "posh" Seiko or Citizen









MIKE..


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> > SEE - HE'S FECKIN BROCK IT ALREADY..................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You know mate-you must have researched it


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Japy is the make - it's Swiss made (so it says on the dial) though the company is based in France







. Presume it's a French company (and design) using a Swiss movement, the ETA 2824 regulated to chronometer specs (I think). The company has a website but since upgrading my pc I've gone and lost it







- a Google search for Japy watches should unearth it









By the way it can't be worn as a pocket watch


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Japy is the make - it's Swiss made (so it says on the dial) though the company is based in France
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Why baboons were initially dealing with the initital delivery?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

MIKE said:


> Is Japy the maker or is it a "posh" Seiko or Citizen


 Only a few 1,000 miles out then, Paul


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Who knows what happened to the first watch (probably stolen!!)? The same baboons managed to deliver the second one ok - things go missing in the post all the time. I don't think the company who makes the watch is to blame - they have to trust the courier delivering the watch as much as the customer who's bought the watch. If the manufacturer has used the same courier for a long time without any problems then why should he change the courier







? I really don't think that Japy can be blamed for losing the first watch. Throughout the whole long drawn out process my many questions and enquiries to Japy have been quickly and politely answered - I recommend them (but maybe not the courier company they choose to use)














.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

http://www.japy.fr/collectionGB.htm

Found this, may be of interest


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I like the Bugatti very much. Maybe my next?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

adrian said:


> I like the Bugatti very much. Maybe my next?


 Never noticed one was called Buggati. Thought I'd really lost the plot for a moment


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2004)

pauluspaolo said:


> Japy is the make - it's Swiss made (so it says on the dial) though the company is based in France
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paulus

The Japy looks great and a really original design, which is unusual in this day and age.

Japy are an old established French clock and watch firm.

I've had a couple of old French clocks from the 1920's with Japy movements, so a nice heritage.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

A bit late on this thread Paulus,sorry.Looks great.I looked at these after reading a review on another site









If anyone is interested go to the Japy siteand watch the video,if it is still there


----------

